# Lindsay Lohan – Charity-Star nach Knast und Entzug?



## Mandalorianer (5 Aug. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan – Charity-Star nach Knast und Entzug?*​ 
Schluss mit den Skandalen und ein frischer Neustart als Charity-Star – das wünscht sich Lindsay Lohan, die die nächsten drei Monate in einer Entzugsklinik verbringen muss . Das Magazin „Maxim“ interviewte die 24-Jährige nur wenige Tage vor ihrer Inhaftierung Anfang Juli. Jetzt ziert sie das September-Cover. Dabei trägt LiLo ironischerweise einen knappen schwarz-weiß gestreiften Zweiteiler – Knast-Look lässt grüßen.


Bevor sie 13 Tage hinter Gittern verbrachte, blickte Lindsay im Interview optimistisch nach vorn: „Ich fühle mich stark. Ich habe viel im Leben erlebt, meine Mutter schenkte mir viel Glauben. Ich möchte mich auf mich und meine Arbeit konzentrieren. Und ich möchte auch weiter in Indien arbeiten und nach Malawi reisen.“ 
Ob Lindsay nach ihrem Entzug die humanitäre Arbeit tatsächlich so ernst nehmen wird, wie die „Queens of Charity“ Angelina Jolie und Madonna? Letztes Jahr schon hielt sich Lindsay in Indien auf, um in einer BBC-Dokumentation auf verschleppte Frauen und Kinder aufmerksam zu machen. Schon kurze Zeit später war von einer Charity-Lüge die Rede . 
Auch Paris Hilton versprach nach ihrem Knast-Aufenthalt 2007 viel und wollte sich im Charity-Bereich stark machen. Eine neue Mutter Teresa ist sie trotzdem nicht geworden. Auch wenn sie in verschiedenen Aktionen verspätet zeigen wollte, dass sie Gutes tun will. Inzwischen sind viele der Meinung, dass sich Paris nur ein besseres Image verschaffen wollte. 
Immerhin blieben Lindsay trotz ihrer Skandale viele Fans treu. Sie werden demnächst auch mit neuen Film-Happen belohnt. Lindsay wird bald als Porno-Star Linda Lovelace und als gefährliche Nonne in „Machete“ auf der Leinwand zu sehen sein. 
Und trotzdem muss LiLo nun stark sein. Viele Geschenk-Pakete ihrer Fans wird sie in der Klinik nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Aus Sicherheitsgründen werden sämtliche „gefährliche Gegenstände“, die für Verletzungsgefahr sorgen, aussortiert. Dazu gehören sogar Luftballons. 





​

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (5 Aug. 2010)

hmm. Abwarten. :thx: für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

Knast und Entzug ist wohl ein Witz


----------

